
Elon Musk's X Æ A-12 baby name choice might not be valid in California - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/07/entertainment/musk-grimes-baby-name-california-scli-intl/index.html
======
Tomte
> Names can only use the 26 alphabetical characters of the English language,
> according to the state constitution. Not only does this spell trouble for X
> Æ A-12 Musk, it also means bans on diacritical marks, such as accents in
> names like "José."

Wait, what? The English language does not have words like café or attaché?

Musk's and Grimes' choice is stupid, but the law seems stupid, too. José is a
perfectly fine name.

~~~
dgritsko
Here is an interesting article from 2015 discussing the issue:
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/2015/apr/11/california-b...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/2015/apr/11/california-birth-certifcates-accents-marks)

It seems especially dumb given that (as the article points out) that accent
marks are used in the names of state landmarks, state parks, etc.

